# Android on Nokia N8-00?



## ctcx (Feb 19, 2013)

I was long wondering if it's possible to install/build Android on Nokia N8-00 or N8 series, which have Symbian. Already did a search and found similar questions but no concise answer, as though users took it as a joke...

I know that, if it's indeed possible, it'd probably not be an easy task. Also it's said that Android would make the phone slower since it doesn't manage hardware as Symbian, i.e, the N8-00 has a 680 MHz processor and it's able to run 480p mp4 videos perfectly unlike the Galaxy Ace S5830, which has a 800 MHz processor and plays these videos very laggy.

So, any help?


----------



## ctcx (Feb 19, 2013)

I didn't know I actually broke some rules for this being totally left aside..........


----------



## Tesla (Mar 18, 2013)

I would love Any version of android on my N8. IF.. the camera was working as it should.


----------



## jim99 (Mar 30, 2014)

*Impossible since..*

Impossible since the only attempts was on N9 model.


----------



## TechnicsSL1200 (Aug 26, 2018)

Hi there, the only reason I would like to install Android on my Nokia N8 is so that I can use whatsapp on my N8, I personally think it's silly that Nokia N8 doesn't support whatsapp. Thanks


----------

